# Eye hair- don't cut it, right??



## Naturelover

Okay so Archer at 6 mos. is turning into quite the little mop-head. His bangs are hanging over his eyes somewhat but also the fur on the bridge of his nose is sticking into his eyes a lot. I try to clean it every day and brush it into the right direction, but I don't always get it completely. When I got him from the breeder she had trimmed his face and trimmed down the area between the eyes. I have not touched it and been letting it grow back, but I feel bad as I really can't see my puppy's eyes except for like half an hour after I brush it out and moisten it! Until it dries and he messes it up. 

I am intending to keep him in a long puppy cut, and probably will not do a topknot- probably just a trimmed bang fringe. But this eye hair... I need encouragement to stay the course! Will this really get better? Will I really never have to trim any hair around the eyes? Some people trim just a bit right at the corner of the eyes I heard. Should I do that? Or really, do I need to leave it alone and just see him through this? I think it is taking longer to grow out all the way because he was trimmed when he was a lot younger.


----------



## Carefulove

I wouldn't cut his bangs, but the hair that grows on the bridge of his nose that goes into his eyes, you can cut it. I usually put the scissors flat against the nose and cut the hairs as close to the skin as possible. Very carefully though...


----------



## MarinaGirl

I don't cut or shave the hair around Emmie's nose and eyes because having shorter hair there caused her eyes to tear a lot. When I stopped letting the groomer trim the hair on her face, and we got through the growing out phase, her eyes have been a lot less weepy.

But this is a topic that there is no consensus on because our Havs' hair is different, as well as our views on what is aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## Deacon Blues

Jeanne's right, there is virtually no consensus on this. Like you I was really committed to stay au naturel but the eye irritation was constant which resulted in weeping/discharge/staining. I even tried a dog hair gel to keep the stray hair out her eyes. 

Against my wishes the groomer trimmed her eyes. As opposed as I was/am - it seems to be more comfortable for the dog - she's not constantly trying to get the hair out of her eyes and the staining has lessened markedly.

Now I trim the corners the with a pair of rounded scissors. She's happy and that's my main concern.


----------



## Jennifer29

Indy's hair by his eyes had been cut since I got him a year and a half ago and he would get horribly runny eyes. His fur got super crusty because I couldn't get to it before it dried. About 3-4 months ago I asked the groomer about letting it grow out and while it _is_ still in the awkward growing out phase on one side, the other side is finally heavy enough to weigh itself down. When it was first growing out and sticking up straight into his eyes I would take Vaseline and pat it down and comb it with a flea comb. It kept the hair out of his eyes because it did bother him. Now his eyes are much less weepy and when they are, they are much easier to clean. I am very happy I grew it out.


----------



## Busy Procrastinator

Suki is 5 mos old and has the same issue. She has been a mop head from the start. I think she is adorable, but she is sloppy! I want to grow her out, at least once, so have just embraced the awkward phase as normal. I am new to Havs, so don't have any tips. I do put in clips (starter topknot) when I am with her, but her hair is so unruly. 

She has teeth falling out left and right, and the tearing improved once the teeth started to fall. Hard to know if it is the teething or the hair weighting down that has improved things.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

This is Jack. I cut between the eyes. It takes practice.


----------

